# Georgia Tech and Zombies



## HermanMerman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think we can all agree to stop trashing the UGA orientation video....


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Per forum rules....  

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Per forum rules....
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Oh yea, sorry about that.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

No problem... I just didn't want it to get deleted and be lost forever.  I know some GT guys that would really like to see it....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

The UGAy orientation video was something OFFICIAL put out by your school with your head football coach in it.  This is just some stupid nerd's blog....who cares.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> The UGAy orientation video was something OFFICIAL put out by your school with your head football coach in it.  This is just some stupid nerd's blog....who cares.




He protesteth too much....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is just some stupid nerd's blog....who cares.



Which is the ENTIRE population ot tech's campus....... minus the sports teams.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 20, 2010)

There are certain things in life that poor kid will have to pay for if he ever wants....  you all know what I mean....


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Per forum rules....
> 
> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4?fs=1&hl=en_US allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 
Just wow


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't laugh Dawgs! He is projected to start at DE and is rumored to be a beast on the field


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Which is the ENTIRE population ot tech's campus....... minus the sports teams.



Good one dawg...

And the entire population at UGA is just a bunch of inbred hillbillies ???   ???

One blanket statement for another and they both sound just as retarded.


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL now thats funny I dont care who you are.Yep you got your nerds a GT but I bet you (seeing UGA has double the students) theres twice as many at UGA.Whats that got to do with Sports???But anyway LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!Christ Omighty its like Im playing with my brothers kids or something..LOL..GO JACKETS


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> LOL now thats funny I dont care who you are.Yep you got your nerds a GT but I bet you (seeing UGA has double the students) theres twice as many at UGA.Whats that got to do with Sports???But anyway LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!Christ Omighty its like Im playing with my brothers kids or something..LOL..GO JACKETS



You gotta learn the ways of the force Luke.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can we limit these images to maybe once a week???


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can we limit these images to maybe once a week???



I would but my little brother GT1976 has not quite yet been broken in like the rest of you gnats....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I would but my little brother GT1976 has not quite yet been broken in like the rest of you gnats....



  I got some edumacation


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

Whoops that would be...Christ Omighty its like Im playing cards with my brothers kids or something..Billy Bob


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dont get me on Politics and the MASSIVE numbers of Democrates that come out of UGA.The Liberal instructers UGA has(dont think they have ANY conservatives).You wont win little brother..GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnats???LOL...Im sure you do know the diffrence between a gnat and a yellow Jacket..I know you've been stung enough times by them to.As far as a Bulldog goes (yes the correct spelling is DOG)well we all know what they do while just laying around.....GT


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

yep... cause they can... 

Gnat ... easily swated with hand or rolled up paper..
Yellow Jacket.... crushes easily under foot....

take your pick..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> wow..
> 
> awesome point to tech



mulitple pic post foot fault loss of service.


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bulldog...lazy useless animal that only wants to sleep and eat or Bulldog...lazy useless animal that only wants to sleep  and eat...take your pick..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> Bulldog...lazy useless animal that only wants to sleep and eat or Bulldog...lazy useless animal that only wants to sleep  and eat...take your pick..



And your son plays for who again?


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

He plays for the Calhoun Rec Bulldogs,and for some reasong all he wants to do lately is sleep and eat..hmmmmm whats up with that ya think???


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 20, 2010)

The only difference is GT's coach didn't show up in this video.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 20, 2010)

i wish i was a zombie...i would go after him first


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> He plays for the Calhoun Rec Bulldogs,and for some reasong all he wants to do lately is sleep and eat..hmmmmm whats up with that ya think???



BitterRoot who is this? He kinda looks familiar but I don't recall no tech fans living in the valley? Wasn't it illegal back then or still just plain a case of bad upbringing and lack of good judgement?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

I see we got a new Techie!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> BitterRoot who is this? He kinda looks familiar but I don't recall no tech fans living in the valley? Wasn't it illegal back then or still just plain a case of bad upbringing and lack of good judgement?



I thinks its just another TROLL!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Heres a few for you Nitram. They have been posted time after time, but never get old Ive got some new ones but I will wait until the season starts!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not gona phase me...I'm ready to eat some hedges again this year.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> BitterRoot who is this? He kinda looks familiar but I don't recall no tech fans living in the valley? Wasn't it illegal back then or still just plain a case of bad upbringing and lack of good judgement?



That's my warped switched at birth brother... I want to go ahead and apologize for his considerable lack of good judgement. I was gonna have him DNA tested but mama was always just a little embarassed and I didn't heap coals on the fire!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a couple from last year


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah whatever brown were bringing some of that second half magic to  Athens again this year.  The announcers set us up with that "Where's the sting" talk.... 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HuLwz-I2QOE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HuLwz-I2QOE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Im sorry Nitram I have been siiting in the hot sun watching my son practice.  They had a srimmage last night so im really jonesin for some FB!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> last year? You forsed



Get outa her wit yo bad spellin recluse


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Get outa her wit yo bad spellin recluse


I sorry fo dat.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 20, 2010)

At least y'all beat us in basketb.... oh yeah.. sorry techsters...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2010)

Here you go Nitram!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOWfkP4LM_0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Coozie (Aug 20, 2010)

Papa Quack taught me red and black was evil.

Can I change colors? I really like red and black.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Yeah I thought I recognized him... he wasn't never quite right to begin with? Bless his heart, you don't recollect your Daddy ever saying anything about your Mama taking up with the Goatman for a spell back when he was traveling the backrounds do ya?




I don't think he was hers....


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2010)

Some nerd got so embarrassed he had his fellow nerds at youtube disable the embedded clip.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 23, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Some nerd got so embarrassed he had his fellow nerds at youtube disable the embedded clip.



sumbody wuz repezentin.....


----------



## coggins (Aug 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not gona phase me...I'm ready to eat some hedges again this year.



Just an "inside" tip most us UGA fans get hotdogs or boiled peanuts at the concession stands.  They're much better than the Bear Gryllis option your boy's got there.

As for the 2nd pic all i can say is...........................crickets...
nope i don't have nothing, that is pretty bad!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 23, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wk2Ld__AzEg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wk2Ld__AzEg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## olcowman (Aug 24, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not gona phase me...I'm ready to eat some hedges again this year.



I'm just wondering do any of ya'll know where I can get me some of them pants? I done got the jacket and mullet....


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL sounds like olcowgirl ummm Im mean boy,hasnt been around the Valley to much Plenty GT fans here and always have been.I reckon something is making his eyes red.Bitteroot well as everyone knows was dropped massive times by his older siblings...hince ugay fan...But all joking aside Id be very careful there peanut of what you say about my Mother...


----------

